# Red Tail Catifsh in my Cichlid Tank???



## SparkleMarkel (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a 75 gallon tank with 18 malawai cichlids, 2 clown loaches, 1 sailfin pleco.

I was wondering what you all thought about adding a small red tail catfish to grow with my cichlids. My largest cichlid is currently 3.5 inches.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

As they say, a picture says more than a thousand words :lol:

I'll leave it to you to judge for yourself how well a red tail cat is going to do in your 75G - or any other tank you might acquire in the future!


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Funny you mention a RTC... I just watched this dudes video of one in a 125 gallon. Notice the date of his first RTC video here in the 125.






Now go on and watch some of his videos only a couple months later... Look at the size the fish got to. Then look at him about another 6 to 7 months later having him and his friend have to hold the fish together to transfer it into another tank.






Sad story of that fish is that it died in Hurricane Sandy I think the dude says... but long story short.

DON'T DO IT!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Get your clown loaches out of that tank (not a good environment for clown loaches) and replace them with some synodontis.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

fmueller said:


> As they say, a picture says more than a thousand words :lol:
> 
> I'll leave it to you to judge for yourself how well a red tail cat is going to do in your 75G - or any other tank you might acquire in the future!


Wow!!!!! What size tank is that? Water looks a little cloudy.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Likely under filtered.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

They are beautiful fish though.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Some South Park type of character needs to breed a Red Tail with something smaller.. and hope we can get what looks to be a RT, but only gets like 7 inches or something.


----------

